# Colorado unit 66 deer Muzzleloader



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, 
I cashed in my 13 points for unit 66 with my brother for the muzzleloader deer in Colorado. Season dates are Sept. 8-16th. This will be the only time I will ever hunt unit 66 for deer based on the points it takes to draw. I have driven through the area last week and will be putting boots on the ground the week of Aug 11-14th. I have narrowed a few areas down in the unit. These would include: Alpine plateau, Sapinero Mesa, Cannibal and Calf Creek plateau, and Blue Mesa.


Those that have hunted this unit in the past...am I looking in the right direction. Any insight would be appreciated. 


Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the tag! I just sent you a PM.


----------

